# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Bạn nào rành về vbb cho mình hỏi xíu

## nanivodoi

mình có xóa cái index.php và sửa forum.php thành index.php để link forum nó gọn lại
mình đã thay đổi lại hầu hết link của forum thành domain.com/forum trong teamplate rùi nhưng còn cái chỗ diễn đàn trong trang con và trang bài viết thì không sửa được
mình có xem thì nó nằm trong navbar link nhưng khi mình thay cái {vb:raw nav_url} bằng link forum thì toàn bộ các link con đều thành link forum hết. mình ko phải dân it nên chưa biết sửa sao
mong các bạn giúp đỡ mình ! mình xin chân thành cảm ơn


navbar_link của mình







> <vb:if condition="$show['breadcrumb']"><div itemscope="itemscope" itemtype="http://data-vocabulary.org/breadcrumb"><li href="{vb:raw nav_url}" itemprop="url">{vb:raw nav_title}</a></li></div>
> <vb:else />
> <div itemscope="itemscope" itemtype="http://data-vocabulary.org/breadcrumb"><li lastnavbit">{vb:raw nav_title}</li></div>
> </vb:if>



​

----------


## bluedragon0702

*trả lời: bạn nào rành về vbb cho mình hỏi xíu*

cái này sao bạn lại sửa trong code, mà không dùng htaccess để làm cho nhanh mà ko cần phải sửa code?

----------


## nuochoaparis

*trả lời: bạn nào rành về vbb cho mình hỏi xíu*

mình muốn sửa tận gốc mà :3 chứ ko muốn chuyển hướng .mà mình giải quyết được vấn đề rùi ! thanks

----------

